# Counting Antelope in SW Wyoming



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's that time of year again. The Wyoming Game and Fish Dept will be counting antelope before they fawn. They use a variety of methods one of which is very accurate, very expensive and only works on ground that is relatively flat. It's aerial transect surveying. The method is used to count pronghorns on area 94.

See: https://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/Departments/Wildlife/pdfs/PRONGHORN_LTAPPENDIX_FINAL0004188.pdf

At first two observers sat in the plane and counted the animals. One of the observers was often looking into the sun. A single observer is now used and he sits on the side of the plane that offers the best light.

Everything you need to know about counting antelope and then some:
https://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/WILDLIFE-1000758.aspx

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How's those back roads holding up. We cancelled due to the rain. My finger is a itchin !


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice top of page Goob. Well played. 

Thanks for the article. Glad to see they moved past the coo count approach.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How's those back roads holding up. We cancelled due to the rain. My finger is a itchin !


 Rained again last night and this morning.

While we're on the subject of antelope, there are just enough antelope left out there for the non-residents, who support about 65% of the G&F revenue, to put in the freezer this fall, and they're are drowning.....uh...the antelope are drowning, not the non-residents...uh..never mind.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Nice top of page Goob. Well played.
> 
> Thanks for the article. Glad to see they moved past the coo count approach.


Thanks The chance of someone clickin' one of my links in the middle of the page is 1 in 5.4, but if the link is on the top of the page it's 1 in 2.7. Interestingly these odds are in line with non-resident antelope tag draw odds for the Regular and Special Type 1 Non-resident Antelope tags respectively.

The G&F has put those high-priced non-res application fees to good use haven't they?

We can't thank you boys and girls from Utah (and eastern Idaho) enough. Keep those applications coming....and make sure ya get the apps in as early as possible so they draw more interest $.
.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it legal to frack a pronghorn in WhyHoming?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Is it legal to frack a pronghorn in WhyHoming?


 I don't know. I recommend you use the UWN search engine; type in "frac" "frac'n" "fracturing" "fracting"...uh....."drillin' a deep hole and then blowin' it to Smitherenes."

I think it's OK. From what I'm seeing on the G&F website and Fox News any fashion of fracting (sic) with reckless abandon is fine.

I do know that some types of frickin frac'n bring ground water to the surface and that's good for sage grouse.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Look let's be honest here, we all know that there are not more than 20 antelope in SW WY, unless you have several counters on the choppers. I mean what are they supposed to do when they run out of fingers and toes...make a mark on a piece of paper and start over with fingers and toes again? :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Wyoming Game & Fish has been busy counting antelope. This news bit is from today's G&F, Green River office, newsletter:



.


----------

